# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم OSS Client تحديثات :  21/07/2014 Oss Official Release The Easiest Multiplateform Tool On Market

## mohamed73

OTHERS MODELS SUPPORTED BY THE BEST MULTIPLATEFORM TOOL    ALCATEL BY IMEI CALCULATION ( IMEI & PID )  *OT-090  OT-103 OT-103A OT-104 OT-104A OT-105 OT-105A OT-106 OT-108 OT-109  OT-112 OT-113 OT-117 OT-140 OT-150 OT-203 OT-203A OT-203E OT-204 OT-205  OT-206 OT-208 OT-208A OT-209 OT-209A OT-213 OT-214 OT-214A OT-216 OT-217  OT-217A OT-217D OT-222 OT-222A OT-223 OT-223A OT-228 OT-250 OT-252  OT-255 OT-255A OT-255D OT-262 OT-268 OT-282 OT-282A OT-292 OT-300 OT-301  OT-301A OT-303 OT-303A OT-304 OT-305 OT-305A OT-306 OT-306A OT-308  OT-308A OT-310 OT-311 OT-312 OT-315 OT-315M OT-317 OT-317M OT-318  OT-318D OT-352 OT-355 OT-355A OT-355D OT-356 OT-356A OT-360 OT-360A  OT-361 OT-361A OT-362 OT-363 OT-363A OT-383 OT-383A OT-385 OT-385D  OT-385J OT-385JA OT-390 OT-390A OT-455 OT-505 OT-505K OT-506 OT-506A  OT-506D OT-508 OT-508A OT-540 OT-543 OT-565 OT-565A OT-565K OT-585  OT-585A OT-585D OT-585F OT-600 OT-600A OT-602 OT-602A OT-602D OT-606  OT-606A OT-650 OT-660 OT-660A OT-665 OT-665A OT-706 OT-706A OT-708  OT-708A OT-710 OT-710A OT-710D OT-710K OT-7110 OT-7110A OT-799 OT-799A  OT-800 OT-800A OT-802 OT-802A OT-802Y OT-803 OT-803A OT-803D OT-803F  OT-806 OT-806A OT-806D OT-807 OT-807A OT-807D OT-808 OT-808A OT-808G  OT-808M OT-809 OT-810 OT-810A OT-810D OT-810F OT-813 OT-813A OT-813D  OT-813F OT-818 OT-818A OT-818D OT-819 OT-819A OT-819D OT-828 OT-880  OT-880A OT-888 OT-888A OT-888D OT-890 OT-891 OT-900 OT-900A OT-901  OT-901A OT-901S OT-905 OT-905A OT-907 OT-908 OT-908A OT-908F OT-908S  OT-909 OT-909A OT-909S OT-910 OT-910A OT-916X/D/N/A/S OT-918X/D/N/A/S  OT-922 OT-928 OT-980 OT-980A OT-981 OT-981A OT-985X/D/N/A/S OT-990  OT-990A OT-990S OT-991X/D/A/S OT-993 OT-995 OT-996 OT-A890 OT-A909  OT-A919 OT-A966 OT-A990 OT-AM01 OT-B331 OT-C701 OT-C701D OT-C818 OT-C819  OT-C819D OT-C908 OT-C990 OT-F101 OT-F115 OT-F121 OT-F122 OT-F152  OT-F330 OT-F331 OT-F344 OT-i606 OT-i650 OT-i650A OT-i780 OT-i802 OT-i808  OT-i818 OT-i880 OT-i888 OT-i898 OT-i900 OT-i905 OT-KR01 OT-KR01A  OT-MOVE OT-MOV2 OT-MS01 OT-MS02 OT-Q3 OT-Q5 OT-S521A OT-S621 OT-S626  OT-S626A OT-T208 OT-T218 OT-T255 OT-T355 OT-T66 OT-V155 OT-V345 OT-V354  OT-V355 OT-V555 OT-V570 OT-V570A OT-V958 OT-W939 X090 X220 X230 X300  X310 X500 X515 X520 Y580 Y800*   AVIO By Imei Calculation    410 sn50 sn70 T519   BLACKBERRY   (IMEI CALCULATION , REAL CODE READER , DIRECT UNLOCK , RESTORE BACKUP , CHANGE KEYBOARD AZERTY TO  QWERTY )
AND QWERTY TO AZERTY )  *6120  6210 6220 6230 6280 6510 6710 6720 6750 7100 7100G 7100i 7100R 7100T  7100V 7100X 7105T 7130 7130C 7130E 7130G 7130V 7210 7230 7250 7270 7280  7290 7510 7520 7730 7750 7780 8100 Pearl 8110 Pearl 8120 Pearl 8130  Pearl 8220 Pearl Flip 8300 Curve 8310 Curve 8310V Curve 8320 Curve 8330  World Edition 8350i 850 8500 Curve 8520 Curve Gemini 8520 Curve 857  8700C 8700F 8700G 8700R 8700V 8703E 8705G 8707G 8707V 8800 8810 Pearl  8820 8830 World Edition 8900 Curve 8900 Javelin 9000 Bold 9020 Onyx 9100  Pearl 9300 Curve 9500 Storm 9500 Thunder 9520 Storm 2 9530 Storm 9550  Storm 2 9600 Tour 9630 Niagara 9630 Tour 9650 Bold 9700 Bold 9790 Bold  Bellagio 9800 Torch 9810 Torch 9860 Torch 9900 Bold P9981 Porsche 9360  8530 9105 9220 9315 9320 9330 9380 9520 9520 (drm) 9670 9780 9790 9650  Essex 9850 9930 *    Doro By imei Calculation   *345 409 409S 410 410S 610*   GTRAN By Imei Calculation   N120 N510   HUAWEI ( DIRECT UNLOCK , IMEI CALCULATION & CID UNLOCK, NEW MODEM 2013 ALGO V3 NO NEED CREDITS )   *U8230  U8350 U8150 ideos U8160 U8180 ideos X1 U8220 U8300 U8500 U8510 ideos X3  G20 G6003 G6601 G6210 G6620 G6622 G6608 G6800 Orange Panama KNP Touch  G5500 G5510 G5510i G6600 G6605 G6610 G6610v G6609 G7000 G7002 G7105  G7210 G7300 G7300E G7510 G7600 VM820 VM720 T-MOBILE ENERGY E161E E1750  E1552 E156 E156C E159 E159G E160E E162G E169G E170 E172 E176 E180 E182E  E196 E270 E271 E272 E620 E630 E660 E660A E800 E870 E880 EG162 EG162G  EG602 EG602G E220 E960 B960 E970 B970 E1550 E58XX E5830 E5838 E1732  E1815 E352 E353 E353WS E353WS-2 E357 E362 E367 E368 E372 E392 E398 E589  E589U E3272 B260A E122 E153 E155 E1551 E1553 E155X E156B E156G E160  E1609 E160G E160X E161 E1612 E1615 E1616 E1630  E1632 E166 E166G E169  E1690 E1692 E170G E171 E172G E173 E1750C E1752 E1756 E1762 E176G E1803  E180G E180S E181 E182 E1820 E216 E219 E226 E230 E3131 E3231 E3256 E510  E5331 E5332 E5332s-2 E583 E583c E585u-82 E585v2 E586e E612 E618 E630+  EM770 S4011 UMG1691 UMG181 UMG1831 *   MOJO By Imei Calculation   *C200 , Chat*   MOTOROLA BY IMEI CALCULATION ( IMEI & PID )   *WX160 WX161 WX180 WX181 WX181A WX260 WX265 WX280 WX288 WX290 WX290A WX295 WX295A WX390 WX395*   PANTECH BY IMEI CALCULATION   *C600  C610 C630 C740 Matrix C790 Aladdin C810 Duo C820 Matrix Pro P1010  Xtreme P2000 Breeze 2 P2020 Ease P2030 Breeze 3 P5000 Link 2 P6010  Pursuit 2 P7000 Impact P7040 Link P8000 Crossover P9020 Pursuit P9050  Lazer P9070 Burst*   SAMSUNG ( CODE READER , FAST DIRECT UNLOCK , FAST AUTO ROOT )  *E1080i  E1190 D600 B130S B130T B138 B2100B B270i BC01 C145 C160 C160B C160L  C160M C165 C166 C168 C168L C270 C276 C276L C280 C288 CC01 CC03 E1050  E1050V E1055G E1055T E1070 E1070C E1070M E1070T E1075 E1070L E1080  E1080F E1080T E1080W E1081T E1085 E1085F E1085L E1085T E1086i E1086L  E1086W E1087T E1088C E1100 E1100C E1100F E1100H E1100T E1101C E1105  E1105T E1105F E1107 E1110 E1110C E1112 E1117 E1120 E1120C E1125 E1125W  E1130 E1130B E1150 E1150i E1150C E1153 E1160 E1170 E1170i E1170T E1172  E1175T E1180 E1182 E1182L E1186i E1186W E1195 E1200 E1200M E1210 E1210M  E1210S E1215 E1215F E1230 E1230G E1230T E1232 E1230B E1232L E1252 E1310  E1310B E1310C E1360 E1360B E1360C E1360S E1360M E2100 E2100B E2100L  E2120 E2121B E2120L E2121L E2130 E2130B E2152 E2210 E2210B E2210C E2210H  E2210L E2210T E2370 M1360 T101 T101G T109 T119 T139 T155G T239 A177  C3222 C3222W C3300 C3300i C3300K C3303 C3303K C3500 C3503 C3522 A137  A226 A227 A237 A256 A257 A437 B2100 GT-I9300 GT-S5300 GT-S5360 GT-S5360B  GT-S5360L GT-S5360T GT-S5363 GT-S5369 GT-B5510 GT-B5510B GT-B5510L  GT-i5500 GT-S5570 GT-S5570B GT-S5570I GT-S5570L GT-S5571 GT-S5660  GT-S5660M GT-S5670 GT-S5690 GT-S5830 GT-S5830B GT-S5830C GT-S5830D  GT-S5830i GT-S5830L GT-S5830M GT-S5830T GT-S5830v GT-S5830V GT-S5830Z  GT-S5839i GT-S6102 GT-S6102B GT-S7710 GT-SC-02C GT-T959 GT-i8160  GT-i8190 GT-i8190L GT-i8190M GT-i897 GT-I9000 GT-I9003 GT-I9008 GT-I9010  GT-I9020 GT-I9023 GT-I9070 GT-i9070P GT-I9088 GT-I9100 GT-I9100G  GT-I9100P GT-I9103 GT-I9108 GT-I9188 GT-I9300 GT-i959 GT-N7000 GT-N7100  GT-I9505 GT-I9305 GT-B5330 GT-I317 GT-I317M GT-I337 GT-I337M GT-I437  GT-I535 GT-I547C GT-I577 GT-I667 GT-I717 GT-I717D GT-I717M GT-I717R  GT-I727 GT-I727R GT-I747 GT-I747M GT-I747U GT-I757M GT-I8730 GT-I957  GT-I957D GT-I957M GT-I957R GT-I9210 GT-I9305B GT-I9305N GT-I9305T  GT-I9506 GT-I9508 GT-M919 GT-N7005 GT-N7105 GT-N7105T GT-N8020 GT-P7320  GT-SC02E GT-SC03D GT-SC05D GT-SC06D GT-T757 GT-T879 GT-T889 GT-T889V  GT-T989 GT-T989D GT-T999 GT-T999V GT-I8260 GT-I8262 GT-S6310 GT-S6310D  GT-S6310L GT-S6310T GT-S6312 GT-S6313 GT-S6313T GT-S7560 GT-S7560M  GT-S7562 GT-S7562L GT-S7566 GT-B6520 GT-B7300 GT-B7330 GT-B7510  GT-B7510L GT-B7610 GT-B7620 GT-B7350 GT-I5500 GT-I5500B GT-I5500L  GT-I5500M GT-I5503 GT-I5503B GT-I5503T GT-I5508 GT-I5510 GT-I5510L  GT-I5510M GT-I5510T GT-I5700 GT-I5700E GT-I5700L GT-I5800 GT-I5800L  GT-I5801 GT-I6410 GT-I6500 GT-I7110 GT-I7500 GT-I7500u GT-I7500L  GT-I8000 GT-I8000L GT-I8150 GT-I8150B GT-I8150T GT-I827, GT-I8320  GT-I8330 GT-I8510 GT-I8520 GT-I857, GT-I8700 GT-I8910 GT-I900, GT-I908,  GT-I917, GT-I917R GT-I9001 GT-SC01B GT-S5570 GT-S5570B GT-S5570D  GT-S5570L GT-S5660 GT-S5660B GT-S5660M GT-S5670 GT-S5670B GT-S5670D  GT-S5670L GT-S5578 GT-S5830 GT-S5830B GT-S5830D GT-S5830K GT-S5830L  GT-S5830T GT-S5838 GT-S7500 GT-S7500L GT-S7500T GT-S6500 GT-S6500D  GT-S6500L GT-S6500T GT-S730M GT-S730G GT-S7500 GT-S7500L GT-S7500T  GT-S7500W GT-S7508 GT-T499 GT-T499V GT-T499Y GT-T589 GT-T589R GT-T589W  GT-T679 GT-T679m GT-T939 GT-T969 SHW-M290S SHW-M240S*   SONYERICCSON FAST DIRECT UNLOCK   *Xperia  Arc [LT15] Xperia Ray [ST18] Xperia Pro [MK16] Xperia Neo V [MT11]  Xperia Neo [MT15] Xperia Play [R800] Xperia Mini Pro [SK17] Xperia Mini  [ST15] Xperia Active [ST17] Walkman [WT19] Xperia Play [Z1] Xperia Arc  [SO-01C] Xperia Play [SO-01D] Xperia Ray [SO-03C] Xperia Mini [S51SE]  Xperia Arc S [LT18]*   VETCLA BY IMEI CALCULATION ( FREE NO NEED CREDITS )   *N720 F310 V791 V8200*   ZTE  (IMEI CALCULATION , CODE READER , DIRECT UNLOCK )  *Tmn  1200 TMN A7 Optimus sydney Optimus Barcelona Vodafone Smart Chat ZTE  Roamer SanFransisco II ZTE Skate ZTE Monte Carlo ZTE Vivacity Star Trail  Star Addict ZTE V960 ZTE Z990 ZTE P733N ZTE P733K ZTE P733T ZTE V889D  ZTE P733 ZTE P743 ZTE P743T ZTE P752D ZTE P752E ZTE P752T ZTE V9c  Turkcell Maxi Plus 5 SFR Star Trail II SFR starnaute Tmn 1210 Tmn A5 Tmn  Bluebelt 1 Tmn Bluebelt II Tmn Softstone Tmn Silverbelt Sapo A5 Optimus  SanFransisco Vodafone 945 Vodafone 1230 vodafone 1231 Zte Link Zte  Xiang Zte Blade Zte N61 Zte Mercury Zte 551 Zte 811 Zte Raise Zte Racer  Zte E810 Zte v9 Light ZTE 811 ZTE SoftStone ZTE Racer ZTE Amigo Zte X850  ZTE Libra ZTE Link ZTE Base Lutea Tmn 500 Tmn 5000 Tmn 1210 Tmn Easy 1  Tmn Easy 10 Tmn starwars Tmn Script Optimus Dallas Optimus Vegas Optimus  Lisbon Vodafone 547 Vodafone 353 ZTE E810. Zte A261 ZTE-G N295 ZTE-G  R230 ZTE-G R231 ZTE-G N261 ZTE-G N281 ZTE-G N285 Zte Sage ZTE-G R225  ZTE-G T202 ZTE-G X760 ZTE-G X761 ZTE-G X930 ZTE-G X960 ZTE-G X990 ZTE-G  Z533 ZTE-G X991 ZTE-G X672 ZTE-G S202 ZTE-G N290 ZTE-G X670 ZTE-G R321  ZTE-G R250 ZTE-G N220 ZTE-G S213 ZTE-G S203 ZTE Sydney ZTE-G-R222 ZTE-G  S215 ZTE-G R236 ZTE R3100 ZTE La poste ZTE-G Z525 ZTE-G R221 ZTE-G X671  ZTE-G X730 ZTE Beeline A100 ZTE-G R260 ZTE-G R228 ZTE-G S516 ZTE-G R236M  ZTE-G S511 ZTE-G S512 ZTE Cute ZTE Smile ZTE-G R235 Zte-G R238 ZTE RTK  D1Carl ZTE E400 ZTE E821S Softbank 003Z ZTE ZR22 ZTE T22 ZTE V889D ZTE  Orange ZTE P735T ZTE P725 ZTE A21 Plus ZTE Amazing A1 Turkcell Maxi Plus  5 TELSTRA T760 ZTE V760 ZTE V788D ZTE V875 ZTE V889M ZTE T28 ZTE Tureis  Turkcell T1 ZTE V170 AUSTRIA Global Z3 SmartFren Wide ZTE Atlas W ZTE  STARTTEXT 2 ZTE ATLAS Telenor Touch Plus ZTE F930 ZTE F951 ZTE Zest ZTE  Zong R221 ZTE Zong R231 ZTE Viettel ZTE V6202 ZTE UT-Starcom ZTE GPF1134  ZTE F120 SFR 552 SFR 114 SFR 132 SFR 231 SFR 232 SFR 241 SFR 251 SFR  341 SFR 342 SFR 343 SFR 251 Coral 255 Coral 550 Coral 555 Coral 725  Coral 850 Coral 690 Coral 266 Movistar Class Movistar Link Movistar  Prime Movistar Class Movistar Link Movistar Prime Movistar One T-Mobile  Zest T Mobile Vairy Touch T Mobile Vairy Touch II T Mobile Vibe E200  T-Mobile Vivacity Zte R255 Tmn Easy 48*  
WE ARE NOT HERE FOR PLAYING YOU WILL LOVE OSS     FOR MORE INFO CONTACT ME  
SSONORK : 100.62393
SKYPE : OSS CLIENT 
Mail: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Website:الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

